# Mo' Milk - how to administer



## HappyHarrisFarm97 (Apr 13, 2013)

I ordered Molly's Herbals Mo' Milk to increase my Nubian doe's very low milk production. The only instructions it came with was the dosage. Does anyone know the best way to administer the herbs? It's a powder. Do I top dress her feed? Mix it in water with molasses? Feed it straight? I could experiment, but if someone has experience, I would rather hear your advice.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Depends on how your girl will take it. Best to just try everything and see what works. It would be easiest if you can just put it on her food.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

If she'll eat it that way, top dress it on her feed; if not, make dosage balls. (recipe found on Molly's Herbals website in herbal wormer section)


----------



## HappyHarrisFarm97 (Apr 13, 2013)

I'll try the top dress first today. Thanks. And I will check out Molly's recipe for dosage balls. That sounds interesting!


----------



## HappyHarrisFarm97 (Apr 13, 2013)

She had no problems with the top dress. In fact, I think she liked it better. Seemed like she couldn't gobble it quick enough! How long should this take to start seeing some improvement? I started her out on the highest dosage recommended for goats. She is only giving me about 1/4 cup of milk when I milk her.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't know this for sure, but isn't the Mo Milk like for dairy animals that are milking, and people are drinking the milk, it like has ingredients that won't make the milk taste bad? I have no idea, I just thought that's what the mo milk was......


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I used it on my doe last year...I saw an increase within a week or two of giving her the highest dosage at each milking. I top dressed and she balked at first and tried to eat around it :lol: but came to like it. I can't tell you how much of an increase, I can't quite remember :scratch: but she was just naturally drying off anyway, but it did help. Please let us know if it helps your doe. I also heard a worm load can cause a decrease....might check her for worms.


----------



## HappyHarrisFarm97 (Apr 13, 2013)

Fishin816, yes, mo milk is fennel seed, fenugreek seed, and dill seed used to increase milk production in dairy animals. I'm trying it out for the first time. I actually took fenugreek when I nursed my son. It made me smell like pancake syrup. I wondered if this would taint the taste of her milk. I haven't even tasted her milk this season so I guess I won't realize it if it changes the taste any, will I? I will keep you updated on the status of her milk production with the use of mo milk. I am hopeful!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh. I didnt know, i just thought that what it was. I hope it works for your doe! Has her production increased any at all?


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I use MoMilk often with my girls. I top dress their grains with it. I see results within a day or two. It does not affect the taste of the milk.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

My delay in seeing increase may have been simply because she was really drying off. She dries quickly when she dries off.


----------



## HappyHarrisFarm97 (Apr 13, 2013)

No increase yet, but I've only used it one day. We will see when I go out to milk this morning if there is some improvement. Is it possible for only one side of the udder to dry off?


----------



## cmcclung (Sep 18, 2013)

I just started using it about 3 weeks ago, and have noticed a nice increase. Looking at my charts I can honestly say about 1 cup increase per milking. We are now getting just about a gallon a day from our Oberhasli doe.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

cmcclung said:


> I just started using it about 3 weeks ago, and have noticed a nice increase. Looking at my charts I can honestly say about 1 cup increase per milking. We are now getting just about a gallon a day from our Oberhasli doe.


That's great  Where was she in lactation? Was it early on or more towards drying off when you started?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

When my doe got sick, I gave my home mix of month milk. I saw her milk come back up within a week. A little different scenario than your situation. I didn't notice a change in milk taste.... I would think if anything it will be sweeter?


----------

